# Removing Leaf & Pine Needle Stains On Awning



## Mark W

Hello to All!

Its been awhile since I've posted anything, but as I used my 2012 Outback 250RS last weekend for the final time in 2012, I was at a State Park here in Michigan and of course, where we camped it was LOADED with falling leaves and pine needles.

As it came time to pack up on Sunday morning, it was pouring rain (along with MORE leaves and pine needles) and for better or worse, I rolled the awning up with these stuck to it.

I have to put the trailer in storage as we cannot keep it for any length of time at our condo complex and this coming weekend, I want to bring the trailer home and clean off the top and bottom of the awning. As it was in storage, I opened the awning up as much as I could and there they were--tons of leaf prints (like fossils!) and stains of all kinds from Mother Nature.

Seeing the different posts on various products to use and cleaning techniques, what would be the group consensus on the best method of cleaning and removing all these various and sundry stains left behind by the leaves and pine needles. (Of course, I know I have to make sure I get all of them removed--which there are still many reamaining that are rolled up with the awning)? I just want my nice, clean awning back.

Thanks in advance for any help with this!

--Mark


----------



## Stance

I live in Canton as well. Small world...

I got this recipe from my dad who found it online. I've tried it twice and it gets rid of almost all of the stains. The ones that are left are about 90% gone.

Awning Cleaner
-4 oz. of Lemon Dawn Soap
-4 oz. of Clorox
-mix with 1 1/2 gallons of water
-Put mixture in a garden sprayer.
-Spray on awning, top and bottom.
-Roll up awning and wait 30 to 45 minutes.
-Open up and scrub and rinse off.

I got the garden sprayer from Home Depot I think (or Lowes). I also got goggles too (the rubber ones that surround your eyes) to completely cover my eyes. Wear clothes you don't care about when cleaning the awning because of the bleach. You won't stay dry. I've read some have used Simple Green instead of Dawn. I don't know why the recipe call for Lemon Dawn. I used the regular stuff. I also got a RV washing brush on a long handle from Walmart.


----------



## Stance

Where did you stay BTW?


----------



## therink

Stance said:


> I live in Canton as well. Small world...
> 
> I got this recipe from my dad who found it online. I've tried it twice and it gets rid of almost all of the stains. The ones that are left are about 90% gone.
> 
> Awning Cleaner
> -4 oz. of Lemon Dawn Soap
> -4 oz. of Clorox
> -mix with 1 1/2 gallons of water
> -Put mixture in a garden sprayer.
> -Spray on awning, top and bottom.
> -Roll up awning and wait 30 to 45 minutes.
> -Open up and scrub and rinse off.
> 
> I got the garden sprayer from Home Depot I think (or Lowes). I also got goggles too (the rubber ones that surround your eyes) to completely cover my eyes. Wear clothes you don't care about when cleaning the awning because of the bleach. You won't stay dry. I've read some have used Simple Green instead of Dawn. I don't know why the recipe call for Lemon Dawn. I used the regular stuff. I also got a RV washing brush on a long handle from Walmart.


X2- but I use regular dawn in my solution. 
Just like new every time. Just make sure you rinse real well to get the bleach out of the stitching on the edges. Long term exposure to bleach can degrade the stitching. 
Steve


----------



## Mark W

Stance said:


> Where did you stay BTW?


Hi Joe! Thanks for the great advice on the cleaning of the awning. I think I'll give it a try and I can let you know how it worked out!

I stayed with a couple of friends at the Walter J. Hayes State Park, just off of US-12 (Michigan Ave.) in the Irish Hills area. That may be considered Onsted, and its not too far from Brooklyn, MI.

You live in Canton, MI too? Truly a small world. We're over near Canton Center Rd. between Saltz Rd. and Ford Rd.

Thanks again!

--Mark


----------



## Mark W

therink said:


> I live in Canton as well. Small world...
> 
> I got this recipe from my dad who found it online. I've tried it twice and it gets rid of almost all of the stains. The ones that are left are about 90% gone.
> 
> Awning Cleaner
> -4 oz. of Lemon Dawn Soap
> -4 oz. of Clorox
> -mix with 1 1/2 gallons of water
> -Put mixture in a garden sprayer.
> -Spray on awning, top and bottom.
> -Roll up awning and wait 30 to 45 minutes.
> -Open up and scrub and rinse off.
> 
> I got the garden sprayer from Home Depot I think (or Lowes). I also got goggles too (the rubber ones that surround your eyes) to completely cover my eyes. Wear clothes you don't care about when cleaning the awning because of the bleach. You won't stay dry. I've read some have used Simple Green instead of Dawn. I don't know why the recipe call for Lemon Dawn. I used the regular stuff. I also got a RV washing brush on a long handle from Walmart.


X2- but I use regular dawn in my solution. 
Just like new every time. Just make sure you rinse real well to get the bleach out of the stitching on the edges. Long term exposure to bleach can degrade the stitching. 
Steve
[/quote]

Thanks too, Steve! Hopefully, this will work out! --Mark--


----------

